# ACS Assessment queries



## secured (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi,

I had last been positively assessed in 2017 when the rules weren't updated by ACS. If I submit a new assessment that is linked to my older assessment do I have to have to re-submit the older documents as per the new rules? 

Which means that I have to give pay slips etc. for older experiences? 

Secondly, how many pay slips am I supposed to submit?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

secured said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had last been positively assessed in 2017 when the rules weren't updated by ACS. If I submit a new assessment that is linked to my older assessment do I have to have to re-submit the older documents as per the new rules?
> 
> ...


I'm about to go through this process myself. My agent said my old documents will be linked to the new application but will have to provide new evidence for tax/salaries for the employment covered by the original application. 

I've got the entire tax period and the first and last payslip for each position.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

secured said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had last been positively assessed in 2017 when the rules weren't updated by ACS. If I submit a new assessment that is linked to my older assessment do I have to have to re-submit the older documents as per the new rules?
> 
> ...


Drop an email to ACS and recheck
They are very prompt and helpful 

Do post their reply 

Cheers


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi ,

My Husband had below experience as Software Engineer, and later on, he is not in IT Field. He moved to Banking.

Date of Joining: 21st Mar 2011
Date of leaving: 12 Apr 2013.

In ACS, We had a positive assessment and suitable for 261313 after Mar 2013.

But We have Payslip till Mar 2013 only.

We have Experience Letter from his company with Date of Joining and Date of Leaving as well.

Is it eligible to claim 5 pts for spouse.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

angsgee said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My Husband had below experience as Software Engineer, and later on, he is not in IT Field. He moved to Banking.
> 
> ...


It’s 10 points now
Yes you can claim as you have to give evidence only till Mar 2013

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*fresh request for ACS Reassement is required*

Hello,

I had done the assessment from ACS in May 2018, ANZSCO 261312.
It is valid till April 2020, however I want to do the reassessment as my designation in the current company has changed.

So I have two questions -
1. Do I need to submit all the documents submitted previously along with the new experience letter ? 

2. Do I have to apply for new ACS assessment? or I can provide the reference of previous one?

3. How much time does the ACS take nowadays for completing skill assessment ?
last year it took 45 days for getting assessment results.


Thanks for your replies and help.

Regards,
Priyanka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had done the assessment from ACS in May 2018, ANZSCO 261312.
> It is valid till April 2020, however I want to do the reassessment as my designation in the current company has changed.
> ...


1. The requirements of documents required for assessment has changed
So you would probably need to upload the full set again
You can drop an email to ACS and check

2. You have to link your old application to the current
It’s not optional

3 it’s 4-6 weeks currently, but keep in mind the holiday season next month onwards

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello,
Thanks for reply.
I just checked by loggin in to my ACS account and tried submitting the new application,I could see that they have indeed linked the previously submitted documents all details in new one. 
Also the change I could see it that document should be scanned in 300 dpi format. 
Last year I uploaded documents with 200 dpi size. 

Is there any other change to the process that needs to be taken care? 
Can you clarify if you know ?
Thank you again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for reply.
> I just checked by loggin in to my ACS account and tried submitting the new application,I could see that they have indeed linked the previously submitted documents all details in new one.
> Also the change I could see it that document should be scanned in 300 dpi format.
> ...


The list of documents required has changed drastically 
You need to give a lot more evidence 
Also no documents need to be notarised before uploading
Scanning in colour is sufficient 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

NB said:


> The list of documents required has changed drastically
> You need to give a lot more evidence
> Also no documents need to be notarised before uploading
> Scanning in colour is sufficient
> ...



Hey, Thanks for sharing the information and the document. 
Indeed there are lot of changes in this section. 
I can cite below and have got few more questions if you can answer -

1. Payment evidence - I understand that they need tax payment letter and payslips too. So how many 

payslips we need to submit for past employments ? 
is it okay to submit 2 payslips for form 16 from the employer should suffice ?

2. Also resume is required. So in this case, so we have to follow one particular format for CV?
Also if there are any work travel outside of India(excluding Aus) from the current or previous company, 

do we have to submit any extra employment reference letter for this? or just one reference letter will 

suffice ?

3. When I logged in to the section and start new application, it shows all the details and documents 

previously filled it. Do I have to remove this documents and upload new scanned colour copies?
Or should I let the previous ones be as it is and upload new ones.

Kindly confirm. Also if you have email id for contacting ACS team, please share.
Thanks again.

-Regards
Priyanka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey, Thanks for sharing the information and the document.
> Indeed there are lot of changes in this section.
> I can cite below and have got few more questions if you can answer -
> 
> ...


1. Of you have all,payslips, submit all

2. If the outside experience is not Australia, then one letter can cover entire experience 
You can use live in Vic website CV template

3. Take clarification from ACS.
Email them [email protected] giving complete background and details 

Cheers


----------



## secured (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Drop an email to ACS and recheck
> 
> They are very prompt and helpful
> 
> ...




So I asked ACS. I’ll have to re submit the older docs as per new rules. 

Secondly, the said:

Payment evidence (as per the guidelines) needs to cover the beginning and end for each year of employment being claimed in the application.

@NB - would you be able to shed any light on what they mean by above? It’s not very clear imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

secured said:


> So I asked ACS. I’ll have to re submit the older docs as per new rules.
> 
> Secondly, the said:
> 
> ...


That means the payslips for jan and dec for each year for every company

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

secured said:


> So I asked ACS. I’ll have to re submit the older docs as per new rules.
> 
> Secondly, the said:
> 
> ...


Thanks for informing us of the reply.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello ,

I have a question regarding paid employment evidence 
- What if I don’t have the salary slips for all the months? 
If I submit the first salary slip and last salary slip from the employer ?
- If I share all the ITR1 (income tax return) forms of all the years from starting year of my 
employment, which has even the employer name mentioned, is this going to suffice ?
Or they need salary slips only ?
- If Not ITR1 (each year form is of 5-6 pages which will make the file size go beyond 3 Mb) 
then should I just attach the ITR acknowledgement 1 pager (but this doesn’t mention 
employer name)

Has anybody submitted ACS assessment with new rules and know what should be done , can you share ?
I am also going to post this question to ACS team.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have a question regarding paid employment evidence
> - What if I don’t have the salary slips for all the months?
> ...


Do post the replies you get from ACS

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

I got positive assessment from ACS in April 2018, after that I got promoted and my designation was changed but the roles and responsibilies remains same. Do I need to re-assess the Work experience from ACS ? Initially, I have given SD from employee as company does not provide any RnR on letterhead. 

Please help in this issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> I got positive assessment from ACS in April 2018, after that I got promoted and my designation was changed but the roles and responsibilies remains same. Do I need to re-assess the Work experience from ACS ? Initially, I have given SD from employee as company does not provide any RnR on letterhead.
> 
> Please help in this issue.


You should get reassessed if you want to claim points for experience after promotion 

Moreover, if you have not got an invite in nearly 2 years, you should seriously think if you want to get reassessed ?
The points requirements are only going up day by day
Better to explore other options

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You should get reassessed if you want to claim points for experience after promotion
> 
> Moreover, if you have not got an invite in nearly 2 years, you should seriously think if you want to get reassessed ?
> The points requirements are only going up day by day
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB.

I will be touching 90 points by March,2020 for 189 application, i think this would be sufficient for the invite. I will surely reassessed the work exp. after promotion from ACS.

Can you help which docs I need to upload additionally for this reassessment? As I already uploaded SD and other payslips in the earlier assessment. Do I need to again make new SD for this assessment ?

Please reply for this issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> Thanks for the reply NB.
> 
> I will be touching 90 points by March,2020 for 189 application, i think this would be sufficient for the invite. I will surely reassessed the work exp. after promotion from ACS.
> 
> ...


The requirement of documents required for ACS assessment has changed substantially 
You will not only need a new SD for the current employment, even for the old employments, you will need to provide additional evidence

Read the new guideline and prepare your application 

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*paid employment evidence*

Hello,

I have received below response from the ACS for paid employment evidence-- 

"Payslips are to be the first and last for every year employed. The same for bank 
statements.

Tax statements are for every year employed.

You may add these documents for consideration but as always we do not confirm if they will be accepted by the assessor. It will be at their discretion to accept any 
document provided.

I strongly recommend reading the Guidelines again for what exactly we require in 
regards to payment evidence.
"

So from above, I understand that I will have to provide salary slips for Jan and Dec of each employed year. Along with this, I think it is better if I add the first and last payslip of each employer so show the transition/job switch. All this supported by the corresponding month's bank statement.

However, can someone advise me if I need to submit the income tax return acknowledgment as well for each year ?

Thanks a lot. 

- Priyanka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received below response from the ACS for paid employment evidence--
> 
> ...


IT return acknowledgement has no value as such
If you have the assessment order, you can attach that

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello NB,

Can you explain what is assessment order? 
Is it required to submit as we are supposed to submit any 2 proof out below mentioned list -

•Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
• Payslips citing names of the applicant and employer
• Employment linked insurance/superannuation documents citing the name of the applicant and employer
• Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).

I am thinking of attaching 26AS form, payslip and bank statement Jan & Dec. 
Please confirm is this should suffice .

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Can you explain what is assessment order?
> Is it required to submit as we are supposed to submit any 2 proof out below mentioned list -
> ...


Looks good
Make sure that you also give the first and last payslips and bank statements in case you have changed jobs mid year 

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey,
Thanks for the quick reply. 

Do you have any idea where can I find the sample resume format for ACS skill assessment for anzsco 261312?
Any link or reference if you can share?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Do you have any idea where can I find the sample resume format for ACS skill assessment for anzsco 261312?
> ...



If you want a template, you can use the one given in live in Melbourne website

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello NB, 

I believe you are referring to this --
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/

They have suggested seek.au and other websites for resume templates. 

Thanks.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

I've been a little confused about the guideline regarding payment evidence, since it's not clear if they need 2 separate document types per year or just for the total time of employment. For example, if I worked at a place from 2012-2014, could I submit tax records for 2 years and then a payslip for January through December to meet the 2 different types of evidence or is it 2 different document types per year of employment (e.g. tax record plus payslip).

Once I get the answer, I'll post it here. They also clarified some other rules from me that were different from the previous assessment rules, so I'll post them altogether early next week.


----------



## CARPA (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi,

Do we need to upload all the pages in FORM-16 as it has around 11 pages

Thanks!


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have question regarding payment evidence. 
I have recently changed the job and it is contract job in AUS. 
However due to pandemic there was 3 week's delay in onboarding and sending the laptop. So I wont be paid for those initial 3 weeks. 
Now when I show the start date and payment evidence, there won't be payment for this period but I have signed the contract and have valid documents for the same. 
so what should I do, while resubmitting the ACS skill assessment -
- should I show the start date as original start date 
- Or I should mark the start date from the date when I received the laptop. 

Since it is contract, customer won't pay for that period, so how do I prove that I was still employed during that period?

Please guide me. 
thanks.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have question regarding payment evidence.
> I have recently changed the job and it is contract job in AUS.
> ...


Well, technically you weren't working and this could be seen as fraudulent. Be on the safe side, 3 weeks isn't a long time


----------



## kevvo83 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello everybody,

Reg. Payment Evidence - has anyone here had any success with documents other than Payslip, Bank Statement and Income Tax records?

I am asking because my work experience is in Singapore, and the Income Tax Notice of Assessment doesn't mention the company name at all.
It's also a challenge to get payslips from companies that I worked at years ago.

If anyone has any knowledge on this and are willing to share, I'd be very grateful.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

kevvo83 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Reg. Payment Evidence - has anyone here had any success with documents other than Payslip, Bank Statement and Income Tax records?
> 
> ...


I was able to use screenshots of the transactions in my bank account. Fortunately, my old employer's name and my own name was visible in the reference.


----------



## kevvo83 (Oct 1, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I was able to use screenshots of the transactions in my bank account. Fortunately, my old employer's name and my own name was visible in the reference.


Oh wow - and ACS accepted the screenshots? That's a great piece of info - thanks for the share!

For some of my older work experience my bank records don't go back that far - and the bank's charging me sgd100 per month to retrieve the data - I'm trying to avoid doing this as much as possible!


----------



## richierich25 (Nov 4, 2020)

I have joined my firm on 05-Nov-2015 till Present (11-Nov-2020). Total 5+ years!
1. Is it okay if I submit payslips from Nov 2015 for each year until Oct 2020? (Since Nov 2020 payslip is currently not available).
2. As far as Form16 is concerned, I have documents from Assessment Year 2015-16, 16-17, 17-18, 18-19, 19-20. Do I need to provide for Year 2020-21? This is currently not available.

Any clarity will be appreciated.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

richierich25 said:


> I have joined my firm on 05-Nov-2015 till Present (11-Nov-2020). Total 5+ years!
> 1. Is it okay if I submit payslips from Nov 2015 for each year until Oct 2020? (Since Nov 2020 payslip is currently not available).
> 2. As far as Form16 is concerned, I have documents from Assessment Year 2015-16, 16-17, 17-18, 18-19, 19-20. Do I need to provide for Year 2020-21? This is currently not available.
> 
> Any clarity will be appreciated.


1. yes
2. get at much evidence as you can to support your application, even if it's for a partial year


----------



## singh.inderjeet (Aug 24, 2019)

I have around 15 years of experience and I have changed 3 jobs in between. Do I need to provide the bank statement for the entire duration(Mean Jan and Dec since then?) Is it fine if I provide first and last payslip/bank statement of my employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh.inderjeet said:


> I have around 15 years of experience and I have changed 3 jobs in between. Do I need to provide the bank statement for the entire duration(Mean Jan and Dec since then?) Is it fine if I provide first and last payslip/bank statement of my employment?


You have to give multiple evidence for each employment
Check the requirements in ACS guidelines and give as per that
You cannot skip and evidence for any year or employment 
Cheers


----------

